

Pizza now counts as a vegetable in US schools - terhechte
http://gothamist.com/2011/11/16/pizza_now_counts_as_a_vegetable_acc.php

======
jfruh
Actually, pizza _continues_ to count as a vegetable in US schools. The Obama
Administration tried to change the FDA's classification system that determines
the make up of federally subsidized school lunch programs, but the move was
blocked by lobbying from companies that sell frozen pizzas to schools.

------
trbecker
USA makes me proud. But the other way around.

